# Is this my period 3 weeks after D&C?



## sarahturner9

Hi everyone,

A month ago to the day I found out about the missed mc at the 12 week scan, had d&c 3 weeks ago, light bleeding for 10 days after it, more like little bits of brown tissue than bleeding.

Then tonight when wiping a caramel brown kind of clot came out, no other blood or anything has been evident so far. It was pretty gross tbh, could it even be part of the miscarriage still clearing out? Or is the first period after a d&c likely to be a weird one with unusual coloured/textured bleeding?

Apologies as this is probably far tmi, I just want to be sure this is normal.

Many thanks, Sarah x


----------



## tryforbaby2

Who cares about TMI on this site! LOL 
I didnt want to read and run but from what I have researched the first period after a mc or a d&c will be abnormal. Either heavy or light or spotty with cramping, bad cramping or light to no cramping. But I have also read that we need to have had 20 days without any bleeding or spotting for it to be considered our period. If there has been less than 20 days of bleeding that it probably is still our MC's or remaining tissues or old blood.
It sounds to me as if its an old clot that didnt make its way out until now. 
Good Luck and hopefully AF will get here for you and i both soon so we can start our cycles anew.

Sorry about your loss. xx


----------



## Omi

I agree with the above post and Ive had 2 d&c's! The fact is there really isn't any 'normal' when it comes to this sad business. Also, anything brown is old blood so hardly a period. I got my af both times on cd35 which was roughly about 5-6 days later than normal. The only thing you have to worry about at the moment are any signs of infection - but trust me, you'd know if something isn't right!

Your body is simply adjusting itself and as such when you do ovulate and you get your af you could still have a rather heavy one and with clots. That just means your body is doing what it should and getting back to normal.

So in short, yes I think its normal.

All the best, Omi xxx


----------



## sarahturner9

Thanks both of you! I'm positive it's not my AF, as there hasn't been any bleeding or anything since, and 3 weeks is prob a bit too soon for it to be here from what I've heard. I was surprised that my body could produce something so gross, it was like a bit of raw chicken fillet all wobbly...ew. Sorry you diodn't need to know that at all!


----------

